# problème de conflits lors de l'installation de systemd

## truc

Salut salut!

Bon, je sais que ce sujet va faire hérisser les cheuveux de plus d'un, mais soit! Bon,  j'suis en train de faire une nouvelle installation et je souhaite installer systemd, sauf que là, c'est le drame! C'est excessivement compliqué, y'a des blocages et des conflits dans tous les sens et le wiki ne mentionne même pas ces problèmes!

Donc, pour l'instant, j'ai ça désinstallé consolekit, packagekit, mis -systemd -udev -consolekit -packagekit dans les use flags, mais ça n'aboutit pas! J'ai aussi du rajouter le flag udev pour le paquet hwids car sinon, ça gueulait.

J'vais vous copier la sortie de la commande, mais ça ne va pas vous plaire non plus  :Laughing:  c'est du paludis...

Quoiqu'il en soit, un coup de main serait vivement apprécié! sytemd remplace (inclus) udev,consolekit,pakagekit si je n'm'abuse, y'a d'autre chose auquelles je n'ai pas pensé?

```
cave resolve sys-apps/systemd

Done: 1125 steps              

These are the actions I will take, in order:

r   sys-apps/hwids:0::gentoo 20130514 to ::installed replacing 20130514

    udev* build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo, x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.1-r1:0::installed

s   app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.2::gentoo 4.2-r2 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "Docbook DTD for XML"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

    76.59 kBytes to download

    In dependency cycle with existing packages: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.2, sys-apps/systemd:0, net-libs/libmicrohttpd:0

n   net-libs/libmicrohttpd:0::gentoo 0.9.27 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "A small C library that makes it easy to run an HTTP server as part of another application."

    -messages ssl -static-libs (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

    858.92 kBytes to download

n   sys-apps/systemd:0::gentoo 204 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "System and service manager for Linux"

    acl -audit cryptsetup -doc -firmware-loader gcrypt -gudev http introspection keymap kmod lzma -openrc pam -policykit python -qrcode (-selinux) -static-libs -tcpd -van

illa xattr (-test) PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: python2_7 PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target

Total: 1 reinstalls, 1 new slot installs, 2 new installs, 935.51 kBytes to download

Build Options:

    dwarf_compress:                Compress DWARF2+ debug information

    optional_tests:                Run tests considered by the package to be optional

    symbols:                       How to handle debug symbols in installed files

    trace:                         Trace actions executed by the package (very noisy, for debugging broken builds only)

    work:                          Whether to preserve or remove working directories

USE:

    acl:                           Adds support for Access Control Lists

    audit:                         Enable support for sys-process/audit

    cryptsetup:                    Use libcryptsetup

    doc:                           Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

    firmware-loader:               Enable user-space firmware loader (for kernels prior to 3.8)

    gcrypt:                        Enable sealing of journal files using gcrypt

    gudev:                         enable libudev gobject interface

    http:                          Enable embedded HTTP server in journald

    introspection:                 Adds support for GObject based introspection

    keymap:                        Map custom hardware's multimedia keys

    kmod:                          Enable kernel module loading via sys-apps/kmod

    lzma:                          Support for LZMA (de)compression algorithm

    messages:                      enable error messages

    openrc:                        Depend on sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

    pam:                           Adds support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

    policykit:                     Enable PolicyKit authentication support

    python:                        Adds optional support/bindings for the Python language

    qrcode:                        Enable qrcode output support in journal

    selinux:                       !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

    ssl:                           Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

    static-libs:                   Build static libraries

    tcpd:                          Adds support for TCP wrappers

    test:                          Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/pa

ckage.use anymore

    udev:                          Enable sys-fs/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

    vanilla:                       Disable Gentoo-specific behavior and compatibility quirks

    xattr:                         Adds support for extended attributes (filesystem-stored metadata)

python_single_target:

    python2_7:                     Build for Python 2.7 only

python_targets:

    python2_7:                     Build with Python 2.7

I encountered the following errors:

!   sys-fs/udev

    Reasons: !<sys-fs/udev-133 from sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8:0::installed, !<sys-fs/udev-186 from sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26:0::installed, !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/syste

md-204:0::gentoo, virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * sys-fs/udev-127:0::layman (in ::v-fox)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !<sys-fs/udev-133, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !<sys-fs/udev-133 from sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8:0::installed

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-151-r1:0::layman (in ::embedded-cross)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-171-r5:0::layman (in ::emg-overlay)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-171-r5:0::layman (in ::sabayon-distro)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-189:0::layman (in ::sabayon-distro)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-189:0::layman (in ::udev)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-190:0::layman (in ::udev)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-195:0::layman (in ::udev)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-197-r4:0::layman (in ::sabayon-distro)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

      * sys-fs/udev-197-r8:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-197-r8:0::layman (in ::sabayon-distro)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-197-r8:0::gentoo

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

      * sys-fs/udev-200:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-200:0::gentoo

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

      * sys-fs/udev-201:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-202:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-203:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-204:0::layman (in ::poly-c)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

      * sys-fs/udev-9999:0::layman (in ::udev)

        Masked by unavailable (In a repository which is unavailable)

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?], use existing if possible, installing to / from virtual/udev-19

7-r3:0::installed

            Flag 'introspection' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'; Flag 'keymap' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::insta

lled'; Flag 'kmod' enabled if it is enabled for 'virtual/udev-197-r3:0::installed'

      * sys-fs/udev-9999:0::gentoo

        Masked by keyword

            Keywords 

        Did not meet !sys-fs/udev, use existing if possible, installing to / (nothing is fine too) from !sys-fs/udev from sys-apps/systemd-204:0::gentoo

```

help!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai pas trop l'habitude des logs paludis, mais déjà tu peut tenter d'unmasquer les usesflags systemd de certains paquets, ça permettra normalement d'utiliser systemd comme dépendances à la place de consolekit.

/etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask/systemd

```

sys-auth/polkit -systemd

sys-power/upower -systemd

media-sound/pulseaudio -systemd

sys-fs/udisks -systemd

```

il s'agit bien de -systemd vu qu'on masques un masque   :Razz: 

Après depuis peu systemd est dans virtual/udev, donc udev va devoir sauter, pour éviter que portage/paludis gueule il faut que systemd ai les mêmes useflags que virtual/udev.

J'ai une installation parfaitement fonctionnelle de systemd, mais elle date d'avant l’intégration de udev, j'ai juste conservé les paquets sysvinit et openrc, gentoo n’est pas encore prêt pour rendre ces dépendances optionnelles (mais ça progresse tous les jours)

----------

## truc

Merci pour ta réponse! Curieusement, l'option systemd n'est pas masquée chez moi, pourtant mon profile est supposé être standart! ( default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop)

En attendant, je suis parvenu à installer systemd en feintant comme un vieux port! j'ignore où ça va me mener tout ça! Probablement sur un système non bootable!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *truc wrote:*   

> En attendant, je suis parvenu à installer systemd en feintant comme un vieux port!

 

Un vieux porc, nom d'un gruik!  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   En attendant, je suis parvenu à installer systemd en feintant comme un vieux port! 
> 
> Un vieux porc, nom d'un gruik! 

 

Roh j'ai honte!

T'aurais pu m'envoyer un pm au moins que je corrige ni vu ni connu!   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

Bon, sinon, j'n'ai pas poursuit mes aventures et n'ai donc pas encore redémarré... par contre, juste un commentaire en passant, du coup, ça fait un moment que j'm'étais lancé avec exherbo (v'savez, la distrib des extremistes à l'origine de paludis, tout ça), alors, exherbo, c'est nice, mais niveau disponibilité de soft, c'est pas encore gérable pour en faire une station de _travail_ parée à toute épreuve. Du coup, j'installe gentoo, quelques réactions en vrac:

y'a cave avec paludis! (j'pensais que cave n'était disponible que pour exherbo!), cave, c'est la nouvelle nterface cli à paludis, kewl, j'suis pas perdu!

 pfiou, cette stricte-attitude n'est pas toujours la bienvenue, j'ai un conflit dont je n'arrive pas à me défaire, même en m'y prenant comme un porc!(et j'ai l'impression qu'en bourrant avec portage, ça s'rait passé...

J'ai pas encore compris comment systemd était intégré? en mode compatibilité? avec les initscripts?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a un mode de compatibilité openrc, je crois, mais vaut mieux l'utiliser en natif, normalement les paquets installent les services systemd associés, il en manque encore quelques-uns, mais les .service traînent  sur les wiki & forums. perso j'ai dû rajouter dans /etc/systemd/system/ :

atd.service

dcron.service

iptables.service

ip6tables.service

ntpd.service

postfix.service

sshguard.service

Et depuis mon install y'en a peut-être qui ne sont plus nécessaires, a voir donc.

Bien que systemd fonctionne parfaitement en mode natif, les paquets openrc et sysvinit sont encore impossibles à désinstaller sans grosses bidouilles, une des raisons est /etc/init.d/functions.sh, utilisé par beaucoup de programmes de gestion des paquets & administration de Gentoo.

----------

